# Supplementing locust



## ghostmantis84 (Jul 29, 2008)

Since my ghost mantid died i have a surplus of locusts and wanted to keep them going as i found much easier and less aggressive than crickets. Would the calcium and feeding supplements normally used for crickets be ok for locusts?

Been feeding on a selection of grass and weeds misted with water, no external heat just 2 hiding places and a dish for the food.

would a pot of water with a cotton bud be a better idea for water?

I ve also managed to make the waxworms pupate much to my annoyance as ive got no mantis lol


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2008)

You do not need to use supplements for anything. I never use them for crickets. Just feed it a good diet and that is all you have to do.


----------



## nympho (Aug 10, 2008)

ghostmantis84 said:


> Since my ghost mantid died i have a surplus of locusts and wanted to keep them going as i found much easier and less aggressive than crickets. Would the calcium and feeding supplements normally used for crickets be ok for locusts?Been feeding on a selection of grass and weeds misted with water, no external heat just 2 hiding places and a dish for the food.
> 
> would a pot of water with a cotton bud be a better idea for water?
> 
> I ve also managed to make the waxworms pupate much to my annoyance as ive got no mantis lol


no need for any water as long as the food isnt completely dry and they have fresh food to eat- it makes their droppings sloppy and more disgusting. humidity is bad for them so definitly dont spray them !! tip- they like birch. i now feed mine this instead of grass as its easy to get (grass is often wet, too short or a bit manky looking) and the droppings are very dry and better to vac up. i put a bunch in every 2 or 3 days and theyre loving it so far - in fact they are very hoppy  haha. they go mad when i open the cage to change their food and ping all over the place shooting bits of vegetation and poo all over the floor when they jump  . the twigs give them something to hide in too. which they like. winter diet is grass and cabbage leaf.

you'll probably need a heat mat at least and even a heat lamp over winter as they love heat and wont breed without it. im just using a heat mat now which seems ok.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 9, 2008)

nympho said:


> tip- they like birch.


Thanks for this suggestion!  I have a birch out front!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 18, 2008)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks for this suggestion!  I have a birch out front!


Just wanted to say that the birch does work well! Thanks again!


----------

